# looking for a gsd to adopt



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

hi all

i have a friend who's looking to adopt either a dobie or a gsd; the dog will have a good home w/her. the only need is that the dog be good w/cats and be located in the central florida area

any one know of a dog in need that meets these criteria?

thanks
ellen


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Check out Petfinder.com


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Google for german shepherd rescues, doberman rescues and don't forget the area humane society shelters.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I forgot the most important place to check, right here on these boards in the URGENT section. FL usually seems to have its fair share of dogs in desperate need of a home or die situations. It may take a few weeks of waiting and looking and taking care of the background paperwork and whatnot, and I don't know all the rules they have on people adopting off the boards here but I'm sure you'll get plenty of help in that section.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Look at Heidy's Legacy, too. http://www.heidislegacydogrescue.com/


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

If your friend is willing to travel a few hours there are always GSDs of all ages available at Miami-Dade Animal Services. They have a couple pages full today as well as a couple Dobermans. Adoption requirements are FL Lincense and $65 which includes all vetting. I know several great dogs that came from this shelter including one of my own. There is no GSD rescue in Miami so many of these dogs never make it out.
MIAMI-DADE GERMAN SHEPHERDS 9-21


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1206118&page=1#Post1206118


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello Ellen,
If your friend is interested, I have a two-year old GSD. He has been in our family since he was a puppy. We have two sons, and a cat that he is absolutley fine with. He does have an injury to his left ear, which causes it to not stand up. He is a good inside or outside dog. He is potty trained. He does not have papers. If you have any questions, or concerns, or if you are not interested, please let me know. Here is a pic from his puppy days!


----------

